# New Fortune



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Another of the BP series ,you can see the colours pic of PETROLINA IV (thread tankers) ,now NEW FORTUNE :shot in Savona road 1984 ,born as BRITISH HAWTHORN.


----------



## BigNick (Nov 27, 2006)

*Hawthorn*

Hi, if this the British Hawthorn built by Hawthorne Leslie in 1964 (or 1965) then it is wonderful to see her. She was my first ship as an Eng. App, July '77 to Jan '78. Last listing i saw of her she had been registered or operated out of Malta.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Nick,
There is a photo of her in the Tanker gallery as British Hawthorn here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle.../41522/cat/503/si/british hawthorn/perpage/12
Regards,
John.


----------

